# Ordner schützen?



## Kyrodust (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute! 

Kann mir jemand verraten ob es in WinXP Prof. möglich ist, einzelne Ordner mit einem PW zu belegen, dass wenn es jemand öffnen will ein Passwort eingeben muss? Falls das nicht möglich ist kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie man einen Ordner nur für einen Benutzer sichtbar macht und bitte sagt mir nicht einfach nur "Verstecken"  !

Es wäre mir wirklich sehr geholfen.


----------



## stormystormy (2. Januar 2004)

*Passwort geht meiner Meinung nach nicht*

Hallo
einzellne Ordner mit einem Passwort versehen geht ohne Tool nicht (meiner Meinung)
Aber wenn du mit verschiedenen Usern arbeitest könntest du nur deinem User die Berechtigungen geben (event allen anderen verweigern)

Voraussetzung ist dass die anderen User KEINE lokalen Admins sind (sonst können sie sich das Recht wieder geben)

Hoffe konnte dir helfen
CU


----------



## zeromancer (3. Januar 2004)

Ich wäre an Deiner Stelle bei Win XP sehr vorsichtig mit der lokalen Rechtevergabe für User.
Vor allem, wenn Du Xin XP einmal neu installieren musst und vorher die Berechtigungen nicht wieder auf  "Jeder" gesetzt hast.
Da XP mit sogen. Policies arbeitet, ist ein "Administrator" nach einer Neuinstallation nicht mehr derselbe "Administrator", sondern ein anderer - weil sich dessen ID geändert hat und diese auch nicht reproduzierbar ist.
Meines Wissens nach gibt es aber keine Möglichkeit, diese Policydaten zu sichern - wenn ich mich da täusche möge ein anderer mich korrigieren, mich würde das auch interessieren.
ABER: als mir das passierte, durfte ich 3 GB mit Hilfe von DOS und einem NTFS-Tool manuell kopieren, damit diese Rechte verloren gehen und ich an meine Ordner wieder rankomme - mit dem netten Effekt, dass alle Dateinamen nun wieder DOS-konform 8+3 waren *grmpf*
Apropos: Dein Vorhaben funktioniert nur mit Ordern auf NTFS Partitionen.


----------

